# Starting now: Official post your Halloween surge trips thread.



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm a bit early but here it is..

From Thursday until Sunday lets see those Halloween surge trips.

If it's post worthy we want to see it!

Post outrageous cleaning fees too. (Like if you're paid to clean any makeup, glitter ect)

No bullshit posts. Be honest.

Screenshots if you can.

Post now to sub in.

I wasn't going to drive on Saturday but I changed my mind. I'm going to roll the dice and see what happens.

Good luck to everyone here I hope you get to make some great money these next few days.

If you can't have fun you might as well get paid. Travis, light that map up with 5x +

No surge no ride.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Uber said I'll _clear _$1000 this weekend. That's only 5 cleaning fees.


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm dressing up as well to increase my tips (I hope) to show I'm in the spirit of the holidays. Hoping/Praying that I get no pukers in my car.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Not going out.. makeup and stabby costumes will probably ruin my interior


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

More traffic on the road tonight than usual here in the Orlando area but no surges yet.. Mostly orange map. So far just a typical night.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Much slower tonight than last night


----------



## UberBone (Aug 31, 2015)

Ton of drivers out tonight and no pings after an hour. So much for the "crazy high demand". So glad I turned those texts off.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

This may be a very short thread.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Shit night so far

Made $56 3 hours left

Time to break and get dinner


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

I made $115 in an hour.....





.... not driving for Uber! I sold TWO items on an online garage sale forum.

Surge? I saw none tonight. I had two pings. Both were about 10-15 miles away (aka 15-20 minutes to get the pickup). Yeah, that wasn't happening tonight. What a great time to be an Uber driver!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

F uber I m home relaxing $0 per hour = 0 stress .


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Everyone must be waiting for tomorrow...


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Lyft guarantees in OC . Reminds me of uber welfare. Suburbia is getting me 1 ride per hour....perfect.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

It did surge starting about 1am here in houston. But it was also raining hard. I have a feeling the only reason it did was a lot of drivers gave up and went home earlier than they had planned. I'm about 20 miles SW of houston and it's still pouring here. 

The rain is supposed to clear out by sat night I think so it may still suck. I didn't work tonight. Haven't since the Thursday before the strike. For uber I mean.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Welp in Orlando fully orange map started at 5 now 7:15 I've had 2 pings


1 was a cancel because I couldn't find her at the mall.. I messaged her, what main store sign are you near? She goes , ulta.. Um OK that's on second floor not an exterior marked store you dumb ass

I think Uber is using a new tactic that if u cancel or pass then you go on a timed wait list or something. 2 pings in 2 hours is shit. 

Still waiting, moved 3 times.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I got a 1.2 and a 1.5 surge last night lol

Worked 8 PM to 4:30 am

HAHA There were a ton of drivers on last night...Here's to hoping tonight is better


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I had four cancels yesterday, I just started tonight and I already have two lol


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Surges are real !!!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I do not see a surge anytime in my near future, I counted 20 drivers, which means they're probably are at least 25, since 5 are giving rides.


----------



## fhgurl31 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sitting at home keeping an eye on the app. Not too much going on, 1.5 for a little bit in downtown Memphis and Midtown


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

I wanted to show everyone what I had experienced tonight. Went ahead and did some groceries, got gas and started on my way home. Turned on my Partner App and what do I see?










Decided to see what was around the area, because the surge was of course "around" me. Thankfully, I drove into the red surge area. Anyway, 7 more cars... none of which were moving other than being flipped around, all right in the edge of a surge area too.










Anyway, thankfully I live in the red surge area. As soon as I get home, the red goes from orange to yellow and is less. I did get a ping within 5 minutes... it was from a 5.0 PAX named "Princess". I'm guessing some girl got a free Uber ride and wanted to go out for Halloween dressed up as a Princess. I cancelled on them because frankly, I've had enough of this stuff!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

1:AM Halloween Cleveland
Surge on - but only downtown: and, for 1AM on a Sat night it seems pretty normal for any Sat night.
Surprisingly, no surge at all in Lakewood or at CWRU (or further east, like Willoughby).

Was out & about from around 6p - 1AM with a 1 hour break for dinner, the World Series and some football. My last pick-up was at 12:40P.

Halloween results:
$115.24 in Fares
- Time On: 6 Hours
- $86.46 in earnings
- and 1 $5 in 1 tip.
- $15.24/hr before exp.

Pretty avg night - maybe even a bit slower than normal
1 ride cancelled due to 5pax for X. (waste of 20 minutes - well, ok $5 - which when you think about it, is right in line with avg hourly earnings, but without much expense - so even that's ok, I guess.)

Maybe parents took their kids trick-or-treating and then stayed in for 'family night'?

I saw the usual # of pings that cancel immediately as the riders figure out what they want to do. 
I did (fianlly) discover conclusively if that if you 'accept' a ride that has already been cancelled
(but you haven't gotten the cancel notification yet)
you'll see the "403 Forbidden" error message. You'll also see it if you try to accept a ride in the last second or so - but it has already expired by the time the network gets your 'accept'.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Not one surge trip from 10:30 pm to post time change 2:30 pm. Not one. Uber way overhyped this. Game days are way better here.


----------



## Errich (Aug 24, 2014)

Milwaukee only surged after bar close, and even then it only hit 2.1. Drove 8 hours and got 1 surge ride at 1.5. What a waste of time tonight was.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Tonight was the first time I ever saw the entire Chicago market go red at the same time. I usually work mornings so I am not sure how often that happens, but I was able to get surge rides in areas that almost never surge for a few hours straight.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I made $196 + $10 in tip (1 tip) only $43 was surge

No real make up and fake blood mess.. Just a slight bit that quickly wiped off.

No drama.. So I guess it was OK
.downtown Orlando had 1000's of people and they all left fast as hell. There must have been tons of ubers or something ..

If this is as good as it gets besides new years then meh. Strictly speaking in Orlando. I'm sure others did much much better somewhere else.


----------



## Will-Uber-for-Food (Aug 9, 2015)

Tampa got up to 7.9 surge, but the best I caught was a 3.5x. We benefited from the Taylor Swift concert (50,000+) and hockey game (20,000+) on top of all the Halloween stuff. I worked from 6:30 PM until 6:30 AM. Payout is just over $300, plus $40 in cash tips and hopefully some Lyft tips. Overall a good night.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

As I posted in another thread:
I have been driving for a several months now and I decided for the first time to give late nights a shot Thu/Fri skeptical but hopeful Uber was right about this amazing chance to make a ton of money this weekend. Well my skepticism was well founded. Surges were few and far between. It was mainly a long series of minimal rides with obnoxious drunks. For Halloween itself I decided instead to go to a party. I kept looking here and there and while there were some good surges they didn't last very long. Too many drivers on. This is the Burlington, VT market.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

I saw the surge go up to 3.6 here in Annapolis. Highest I've seen it 2 months driving here. It never lasts long though, just about from 1:30 until 2 am when bars close...I got a 2.1 because I got a ride on the early end before surge went up higher, but it was a good ride. Around 15 miles and ended up being $65 fare with a $5 tip...ended up with a total of $250 + $20 in tips for the night.

Highlight of the night (or lowlight really) girl vomiting into her hands and mouth (did not tell me she was feeling sick at all, I have barf bags come on girl!) somehow keeping the entire amount from getting anywhere on my car. Pulled over and she let it all out...she was sitting in front seat and was the only passenger, was honestly one of the nastiest things ever. She really must've not wanted to pay that cleaning fee!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Took the twins trick or treating in a rich town.
Yeah we are THOSE people lol. Screw it I admit it I'd rather have them enjoy a middle class experience and sacrifice the gas.
Haven't driven a holiday night shift in close to a decade.
No puke, no money, no worries.


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

Got a 3.2 surge. 45 dollars on a 5 mile trip lasting 12 minutes.

Made about 260 from 12 am to 10 am.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Not one goddamed tip the entire night! Cheap ass bastards! And hear I thought everyone being in party mode would mean more tips.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I made $196 + $10 in tip (1 tip) only $43 was surge
> No real make up and fake blood mess.. Just a slight bit that quickly wiped off. No drama.. So I guess it was OK .downtown Orlando had 1000's of people and they all left fast as hell. There must have been tons of ubers or something .. If this is as good as it gets besides new years then meh. Strictly speaking in Orlando. I'm sure others did much much better somewhere else.


What was the time frame (hours APP ON)?
Is that $196 FARES or EARNINGS?


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

No surge all night, I hovered my little pickup pin around town at frequent intervals and had a pickup time of 3 minutes or less at all times until well past 4am in the entirety of the Salt Lake City area.


----------



## Johng650 (Aug 28, 2015)

Honolulu, I started at 6 pm and had 2-3 non-serge rides, but then it was just about cancelling the rides that were not close enough or high enough serge.


----------



## JTull (Oct 15, 2015)

I worked from 3:30-7:30 then 8:30-9:30 then 12:30-2:00 (with dst) made $167 $22 of it was surge and made $29 in tips. My first week of driving so I can't compare it to much but seemed a lot better than Friday night. There was a consistent surge in downtown Charleston for the better part of an hour and half.coincidently I drove exactly 167 miles as well so mile/dollar ratio was 1/1 and that seems to be a better metric to gage income than a purely hourly rate perspective... At least that's my point of view when otherwise I would have been on the couch.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I started around 7:30 to midnight and then took one more ride after midnight after a couple hour break.





And my one Sunday run.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I chased surge sort of as I live in the grove which is a decent sized surge area and I'm close to pinecrest so I would go close to the line of each. Early in the evening it was non-stop, surge went away early morning because all the people that were looking for the big surges headed out...dumb asses.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What was the time frame (hours APP ON)?
> Is that $196 FARES or EARNINGS?


App time about 8.5 hours

$196 was net fares after ubers take.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> App time about 8.5 hours
> $196 was net fares after ubers take.


thx.

man, we spend a lot of hours (particularly night hours) for bupkis.
At least your $23/hr nets to something well above min wage after expenses.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

This was the first spike in surges .. Notice where I am. Lol.









..while in red I Actually got a 2.4x then got another but they no showed then texted me 10 mins later and said sorry they were out behind the house and didn't realize I was there...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I send a text "your Uber driver has arrived". Especially on a surge. 3.6 XL surge damn sure I'm waiting and starting the trip at first sign of life at over $1 per minute.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The sad part of it all is past 2 weeks I've had all 5 star rated trips. As soon as Halloween came and went my rating went down .4 probably from surge trips ratings.

Spend weeks doing cheap fares for easy 5's and on a day you can earn a little more you get penalized. Oh well I'll enjoy those lowers rated trips extra $45


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Friday night my ratings tanked. I had some pretty drunk & obnoxious pax. Someone gave me 3* and I'm pretty sure it was the drunk guy who kept trying to grope me. 

Last night I was very careful about the areas I was available in and had much more pleasant, less drunk pax & much better ratings. It wasn't any record earnings, but our area was too saturated for more than 2.4x surge anyway


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> The sad part of it all is past 2 weeks I've had all 5 star rated trips. As soon as Halloween came and went my rating went down .4 probably from surge trips ratings.
> 
> Spend weeks doing cheap fares for easy 5's and on a day you can earn a little more you get penalized. Oh well I'll enjoy those lowers rated trips extra $45


Was that a .4 or did you mean a .04 drop? The updated app gives better feedback on low ratings. I think anything less than a 3* should require a reason(including surge pricing as an option) that shows up on your feedback page before the pax can submit it. That might weed out the BS drunk ratings.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I recently just turned from a full time driver to a weekend driver and I think I did pretty well this Halloween weekend. Along with whatever you can see in the attachments I got $25. In tips, but my ratings did take a hit.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

.04


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Made $297 in 10 hours (got some good surges somehow)
Cheap asses on tips tho, 10 hrs and I made $5 (2 tips) all night haha and I was dressed in costume, & I had a giant basket full of candy lol

Best of the night was a 3.8 for $55 for 14 min (net after Goober's cut).

My ratings also took a hit. Likely from one of the three people who had a big surge. Or the guy that asked if I had water three times and then asked if he could have the water that I was already drinking lol

Edit: Of course this is before gas and wear and tear, etc expenses


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

The beginning was a slow night with a few surges. Minimum rides tho. Around 9:30 pm all of Orange County went on a surge which is crazy I've never seen it go like that. Once or twice actually lol it picked up after 12am. The highest surge I saw on the map was 3.4 but at the the time where I was at it was 2.0. In that area I managed to get a 3.8 surge which was unexpected it's the last pic. At the end of the night I picked up a chick who I should of asked to send me the screenshot. For a 15 mile ride her estimate was 1,000+ no kidding for a 15 mile ride. Of course she did not take it lol I saw the screenshot. Overall I had a good night made about 200$ with uber and made the guarantees with lyft from 8-4am including the extra hour. So I made about 500- 600$ working from 7-4am!! Made up for Friday night which was strangely slow only made 30$ hoping I'd catch that one ride to make it up but no was not worth waiting around from 8-3am


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

limepro said:


> I send a text "your Uber driver has arrived". Especially on a surge. 3.6 XL surge damn sure I'm waiting and starting the trip at first sign of life at over $1 per minute.


Fukkin hilarious!!!


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> For a 15 mile ride her estimate was 1,000+ no kidding for a 15 mile ride


How is that possible? What is the regular per mile rate there...even if it is $1.52 like here the surge would have to be like nearly 40x


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Would have to be @ like 26x surge lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm guessing she put her destination incorrectly.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> I'm guessing she put her destination incorrectly.


Has to be either that, or wrong pickup location.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> The sad part of it all is past 2 weeks I've had all 5 star rated trips. As soon as Halloween came and went my rating went down .4 probably from surge trips ratings.
> 
> Spend weeks doing cheap fares for easy 5's and on a day you can earn a little more you get penalized. Oh well I'll enjoy those lowers rated trips extra $45


It's another one of the failures of the ratings system - and one I think will come back to 'haunt' Uber (no pun intended).

Judge: So why is it you contend that the Uber ratings system is damaging to Uber drivers?

Attorney: Because Uber deactivates and or suspends drivers with lower than average ratings, and we have documented evidence that the ratings riders give for the ride experience are affected as much, if not more, by Uber policies - which are not in the driver's control.

Judge: What evidence?

Attorney: Your honor, here is the analysis of Uber's own data that conclusively demontrates that trips made under SURGE PRICING conditions receive a lower rating from the rider than non-surge priced trips. Surge pricing is in the exclusive control of Uber and the driver has no means by which to effect the cost that Uber forces the driver to charge. So, in effect, Uber infuriates riders with their pricing policy and the riders vent their displeasure with that policy the only way available to them: by down-rating the ride and the driver - which can lead to a loss of income for the driver, or even deactivation.

Judge: You're kidding, right?​


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> and I was dressed in costume, & I had a giant basket full of candy lol


this is really sad - I'm sorry all the effort did nothing for you.
And I'm glad I decided against driving in costume.
(instead I just focused on scaring the s**t out of riders)

pax: "you know where we're going, right?"
me: "yes, I doooo... but dooo yooou knooow where I am taking you?! HAAA!"


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

MDBucks said:


> How is that possible? What is the regular per mile rate there...even if it is $1.52 like here the surge would have to be like nearly 40x


I don't really know. I saw the screenshot. Surge was crazy oh I kinda forgot to mention it would have been for uber select so that kinda make a difference.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> I don't really know. I saw the screenshot. Surge was crazy oh I kinda forgot to mention it would have been for uber select so that kinda make a difference.


Is there a surge cap in your market? And how much of a considerable jump is it from x to select?


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Is there a surge cap in your market? And how much of a considerable jump is it from x to select?


So base is 10.95 50c a min and 2.50 per mile it's twice as uber X I really don't know if there is a surge cap. But it's kinda of weird I was in a 2.0 surge area but managed to get a 3.8 surge and here in Orange County the highest I saw was 4.3 Halloween night it was crazy look at one of my first pics. Surge all over OC and it was 9:30 was like that for a good while. You couldn't miss out on a surge!! I'm not trying to make up a storie just saying what I saw. But I should have told her to send me a the screenshot. Unless you think there's a way to get in contact with her I'd so ask for it


----------



## yancey47 (Nov 2, 2015)

292 dollars net in about 6 hours in the Twin Cities. Had 14 trips total and only 1 was not surge. Largest surge I saw was 6.1 in downtown Minneapolis around bar close. Didn't land one that high but had a couple near 5 with some ok mileage. Been doing weekends since mid May and this was my best single night.


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm seeing quite a pattern here. Everyone seemed to make close to $300, give or take a few bucks. And here I thought some of you were saying it'd be easy to clear a grand this weekend. Something tells me that Uber was in control on how much each driver maxed out on....


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Dan L said:


> I'm seeing quite a pattern here. Everyone seemed to make close to $300, give or take a few bucks. And here I thought some of you were saying it'd be easy to clear a grand this weekend. Something tells me that Uber was in control on how much each driver maxed out on....


Right, because if we drivers made more Uber would make more and they don't want that, I like your logic


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dan L said:


> I'm seeing quite a pattern here. Everyone seemed to make close to $300, give or take a few bucks. And here I thought some of you were saying it'd be easy to clear a grand this weekend. Something tells me that Uber was in control on how much each driver maxed out on....


Anybody who thought they were going to make $1,000 in a single night obviously does not drive for Uber...Pipe dream status.

Also, the fact that there were infinitely more drivers this year than last year indicates why drivers dont clear big money anymore.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea I was expecting some hardcore gloating in this thread. So far it's been pretty modest, slightly better than usual earnings.

Guess no one wanted the prize..


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

First, I saw this! (Briefly)


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Then...This! 

(My best was a x3.8, $56 after Goober's cut)


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> This was the first spike in surges .. Notice where I am. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you got the new driver app. Hit offline and dart for the surge zones.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Damn they still haven't rolled it out to everyone?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Damn they still haven't rolled it out to everyone?


Nope, I don't have that new looking one yet either.


----------



## Cody (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I've got the best one so far...










9.9x surge. Also got an 8.something earlier and a 5.6x that wanted to drive around with friends for like 40 minutes making stops. I made a killing last night. ...but then, I had a spectacular new years eve too... I must be doing something right!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, it's called good luck lol

Congrats to you though, seriously that is awesome


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I was pretty much non-stop from 7:00 p.m. - 2:00 a.m. It looked like there was some sort of surge going on just about all night in Minneapolis - St. Paul. I hit a few 2x & 3x surges (9 out of 26 trips) but was at the wrong place at the wrong time for the bigger surges. Close to $250 earnings. Got 2 early $5 tips and thought "here we go" didn't get another all night! Downtown sucked bailed out of there as soon as I could. Pretty decent PAXs no obnoxious drunks.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I had 2 passed out drunks. I male with his gf.. 1 female with her bf.

The male got joker make up on my seats. I didn't do a cleaning fee because it literally took 30 seconds to clean.

Maybe I should have tho. 14 mile trip on 1.4 towards end of night. The chick wanted to go to taco bell so I didm. Her bf was passed out. The line at the taco bell was moving at a rate of 5-8 mins per car.. We were 5 cars back.. This skinny bi**h orders 1 regular nachos.. The chip and dip and 1 quesorito or whatever. . . that's it lol. Didn't offer me anything and didn't tip. Said she was on adderall and talked me to death the entire time.

The entire trip took an hour.. I cancelled on her after 5 the first time.. Then she re-pinged on 1.4 that 1.4x lured my dumbass right back in.. Pax don't even have to confirm 1.4's because its insignificant. I bet she low rated me too once see saw it in her receipt. 

1.4 looks good on a ping but in reality its not .. That trip probably cost me $30-50+


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

Just over 4 hours $240/take home.  I did all right. Tucson was surging all night.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Damn. You have a good market to get that many surge trips in a row.


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah. Ha ha. I was actually pissed at this 1.4 surge because it took up so much of my time


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea 1.2-1.5 is like selling something for $99.99

psychological tactic


----------



## scooter 212 (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I had 1 2x surge ride after watching area go from 3.9 to 2.9 to my 2. Short trip.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

In Savannah, there was no surge Saturday night. I still made over $300 working Fri & Sat. Sunday was when Savannah went to almost a 5x surge which is almost unheard of. It was that was for a couple hours. Of course, I wan't driving.

Uber opened up St. Simons Island, Brunswick and Jekyll Island in SE Georgia for the weekend to accommodate Georgia/Florida football fans. Short trips at 5x surges all night for two solid nights netted many drivers over $1000 over those two nights.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sorry, late to the party on this one. Halloween was a double whammy in Madison this year...Badger home game vs Rutgers at 11am, then the Halloween festivities, aka Freakfest, that night. So, worked the pre, during, and post game as I usually do. Tons of drivers so this reduced the high demand to relatively normal Saturday as far as earnings go. Starts to get dead around 4pm so I head home, start knocking back a few cocktails, and hand out candy to the knee-knockers trick or treating in the neighborhood. Fun times.

Later that night just for laughs I decide to check the pax app to see what the surge situation was looking like for Freakfest. I periodically checked after midnight and downtown and campus was pretty much solid 5x or higher. When I checked last it was 7.4 (highest I've seen by far since I started driving in May - surges here rarely exceed 2.7x or so).

So Sunday morning I'm out driving and pick a foursome up at a downtown hotel. They told me it was surging at 8.5x when they tried to get home at around 2am and actually figured out renting a hotel room was cheaper than what the monster surge ride would've cost them! Too funny.


----------



## RodeoCab (Aug 14, 2015)

Dan L said:


> I'm seeing quite a pattern here. Everyone seemed to make close to $300, give or take a few bucks. And here I thought some of you were saying it'd be easy to clear a grand this weekend. Something tells me that Uber was in control on how much each driver maxed out on....


As a cab driver ..No one controls how much I make ..But me! Another $600 night after $100 lease $25 tip to dispatch and $38 in gas (you gotta love the low gas prices).. Anyway my cab ran like sh!t not my problem ... N







o pukers ..No surges ...Just Awesome people whom most have been calling me directly for years .. Oh did I mention No Cancels ..No no shows .... No Rude Peeps


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm glad to see most areas got nice surges! I'm not happy to be in the minority of ridiculously oversaturated markets during Halloween, but I'm sure glad it was a minority for your sakes


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is mine ( I waited until I got paid for it to post it):

42 minutes, 32 miles, one pax.










3.9x surge at 1AM on Halloween night. This was on UberX.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

RodeoCab said:


> As a cab driver ..No one controls how much I make ..But me! Another $600 night after $100 lease $25 tip to dispatch and $38 in gas (you gotta love the low gas prices).. Anyway my cab ran like sh!t not my problem ... N
> View attachment 17436
> o pukers ..No surges ...Just Awesome people whom most have been calling me directly for years .. Oh did I mention No Cancels ..No no shows .... No Rude Peeps


So what does any of that have to do with Uber? Did you just come here to gloat? All the posts I've read of yours are talk about how much better driving a taxi is which I find odd. It comes off as insecure like you have something to prove. "No one controls how much I make ..But me!" Wow, that's great! There's no rate cap in your area? That's cool. Maybe there's a cabbie forum you can impress with that info. Here, it has no significance.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

All perspectives welcome!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> So what does any of that have to do with Uber? Did you just come here to gloat? All the posts I've read of yours are talk about how much better driving a taxi is which I find odd. It comes off as insecure like you have something to prove. "No one controls how much I make ..But me!" Wow, that's great! There's no rate cap in your area? That's cool. Maybe there's a cabbie forum you can impress with that info. Here, it has no significance.


Lol


----------



## Bewitchingwands (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber_Saab said:


> I'm dressing up as well to increase my tips (I hope) to show I'm in the spirit of the holidays. Hoping/Praying that I get no pukers in my car.


I dressed up as Malificent and had my car decorated inside with bats on the windows and spiderwebs and battery operated tealights inside the car. The evening totally rocked


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Halloween was OK.. Highest surge was like 3x here. Tonight after the edm music thing 6x plus

Tomorrow is going to be even better I think

Before the show









Peak of the let out


----------

